# Mama making soap!



## agriffin (May 15, 2011)

My Mama making soap yesterday at my house.  We made her a facial soap.  Go Mama!












Recipe on my blog, www.lovinsoap.com


----------



## Scentapy (May 15, 2011)

Wow... that soap looks amazing   
Go Mama!!


----------



## chrisnkelley (May 15, 2011)

wow - that looks yum!


----------



## Relle (May 15, 2011)

Good to know the family is in on it.  She'll probably appreciate it more seeing that she made it with her own hands.


----------



## agriffin (May 15, 2011)

This is huge!

She wouldn't use my soap for the longest time...or if she used it she used it as hand soap.  Now she loves it and actually asks for soap!  So this was exciting!  Lol.


----------



## newbie (May 15, 2011)

A convert! Way to go, Amanda!! And good for your mom for making a batch. I can't believe she wouldn't use your soaps, especially when you are on a pedestal around here. Wait. Now what happens? Will she be giving you HER soaps?


P.S. Love the retro look in the kitchen.


----------



## JackiK (May 15, 2011)

Looks like she's really into it!!  Sure wish my mom were here.  I know she'd love making soap with me.  Enjoy every minute with her!!


----------



## agriffin (May 15, 2011)

Thanks everybody!  It was fun!  (Even though we got a cracked overheated partial gelled ashy loaf!)  LOL!


----------



## judymoody (May 15, 2011)

Are those your new molds?  How do you like them in action?

My mom passed almost 20 years ago.  But she'd have loved soapmaking.  She loved crafts of every kind.  You're lucky you still have yours and she's willing to give soaping a go.


----------



## Fubble Bath (May 15, 2011)

How wonderful! and I love your floor by the way!


----------



## MizzBee (May 16, 2011)

Soap looks great! Wonderful hobby to share together  Makes me miss my mum <3 she's been gone some time now.


----------



## BakingNana (May 16, 2011)

Hey, how cool is that.  I miss my mom, too.  She'd be my greatest cheerleader.  I'm so glad you are having these special times with your mom, Amanda.  Your kitchen looks wonderful.  I bet it's truly the heart of your home.  Give your mom my congrats on her first batch.  I bet she's thrilled!


----------



## nattynoo (May 16, 2011)

Oh, thats pretty nice...


----------



## Dragonkaz (May 16, 2011)

Go Mama!

What a fantastic thing together and so rewarding to have a great product at the end!


----------



## busymakinsoap! (May 16, 2011)

Yay!  my mum and aunty are comming to stay next week and you have inspired me to have a soaping session with them.  cant wait


----------



## llineb (May 16, 2011)

How fun!!!!!  I love making soap and my mama...the two together would be bliss!


----------



## ewenique (May 16, 2011)

Looks like a fun time with Mom!


----------



## saltydog (May 17, 2011)

That is soo nice!
I only do m&p, but my mom called me the other day to tell me that she had bought all the supplies and made soap all afternoon- too funny!

& i love your floor


----------



## Catmehndi (May 18, 2011)

Hope this is the start of a wonderful partnership! Enjoy every moment!
Mamas don't last forever (I see I'm not the only one missing mine...)


----------



## my2scents (May 19, 2011)

agriffin said:
			
		

> This is huge!
> 
> She wouldn't use my soap for the longest time...or if she used it she used it as hand soap.  Now she loves it and actually asks for soap!  So this was exciting!  Lol.


OMG! my mum was the same way , she just asked again & I had to ship her a huge box of soap to Canada where she lives.


----------



## Lindy (May 30, 2011)

Tess that is fantastic!  My Mom loves my soap but does want anything to do with making it (she does't like to cook LOL).  I think it is fantastic your Mom decided to try it and yeah I love your kitchen too....  :wink:


----------



## Godiva (Jun 1, 2011)

Your mama makes some great looking soap!


----------



## FloridaSoaper (Jun 2, 2011)

It's funny about not liking to cook, I can't stand cooking, but really love making soap, ha! I do hate cleaning it up though...just a necessary evil.  My Mom started out thinking that making soap was cool, but only getting soap other places, ha, but now she says my soap is her favorite and takes anything I'll give her. Hoping one day to have her make some with me!


----------

